# Disque dur non détecté



## siskas (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 
Je me trouve face à un gros problème : 
J'ai allumé tout à l'heure mon Mac G5(avec iSight), mais, surprise, la "roulette" de chargement mouline, et au bout de 10 minutes, l'écran devient bleu (laissant présager la fenêtre de choix des sessions), puis une autre molette apparait, l'ordi s'éteint, redémarre, et rebelotte...

Fidèle à moi même, je décide de faire une RAZ de la PRAM en maintenant enfoncées les touches Cmd+Alt+P+R. Au bout du 5e bong, je laisse l'ordi redémarrer normalement, mais même problème. 

Je décide alors de démarrer en SingleUserMode (Cmd+S au démarrage), je lance un fsck -yf, mais il me sort un "Failed to check", ou un truc dans le genre. Je lance un "reboot" (via la ligne de commande), mais le problème persiste.

J'ai alors décidé de redémarrer avec le CD n° 1 d'installation pour réinstaller OsX, en maintenant C enfoncé.

Il met une heure à le charger, et finalement, au moment de choisir l'emplacement d'installation, il n'affiche rien à l'emplacement de l'habituel "Macintosh HD". Impossible, donc de réinstaller le système.

Je redoute que le disque dur ne soit pas détecté, et donc endommagé, auriez-vous une solution ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

ps : y aurait-il une solution pour sauvegarder le contenu de mon ordinateur ?

Siskas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h26 ----------

Up : j'ai tenté de vérifier le volume Macintosh HD via utilitaire de disque. 
Il m'indique alors que :
En-tête de volume non valide
Structure de nud erroné
La vérification du volume a échoué

Erreur : La tâche sous jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture

Lorsque je tente de réparer le disque, il refuse, en prétextant la même erreur de tâche sous jacente.

Quelqu'un a une idée de quoi faire ?


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Octobre 2010)

Reparation des autorisation  avec le dvd effectuer?


----------



## siskas (30 Octobre 2010)

Comment cela se fait-il ? Je suppose que c'est en cliquant sur l'un des deux boutons à gauche de "vérifier" et "réparer", dans l'utilitaire de disque, onglet S.O.S...
Malheureusement, ces deux boutons sont grisés, et donc impossibles d'accès, je n'ai donc pu réparer les autorisations.
Note : quand je demande des informations quant au DD, il m'indique en effet que les autorisations ne sont pas respectées.

Comment puis-je réparer ces autorisations ?


Encore merci 
Siskas


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Octobre 2010)

Démarre avec le dvd 
dvd insère dans l ordi et redémarre dessus 
ensuite http://liseweb.fr/BLOG/reparer-son-disque-dur-sous-mac-os-x


----------



## siskas (30 Octobre 2010)

Je l'avais déjà inséré, mais le soucis, c'est que je ne peux pas réparer mon DD, quand je clique sur "réparer", il me dit que le DD n'a pas pu être réparé en raison d'une erreur due à la tâche sous-jacente qui empêche la fermeture... (voir premier post, 2e partie).

Merci beaucoup !
Siskas


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Octobre 2010)

et tu avais redemarrer grace au dvd  (sur le dvd)


----------



## siskas (30 Octobre 2010)

Oui, je l'avais d'abord démarré grâce à la touche C, puis, je l'avais redémarré en prenant comme source le CD d'installation (note que le DD n'était pas affiché dans la fenêtre du choix des sources).

Encore merci !

ps : Mon mac n'est plus sous garantie, j'en suis donc venu à me poser les questions suivantes : 
       Faudra-t-il changer le DD ? Combien cela coûte-t-il ?
       Avez-vous un centre Apple à me conseiller ? (Je suis à Sartrouville, et ai des possibilités d'accès à Paris, notamment via la ligne A)
       Est-ce un problème de Disque Dur ou de Carte Mère ?

merci 

Siskas


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Octobre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> et tu avais redemarrer grace au dvd  (sur le dvd)



essaye de démarrer avec un système sur un dd externe afin de voir si c est vraiment le dd interne qui est hs

il y a le louvre apple pour le changement dd
Ou bien soi meme http://macboostfr.free.fr/?p=196


----------



## siskas (31 Octobre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> essaye de démarrer avec un système sur un dd externe afin de voir si c est vraiment le dd interne qui est hs.



Ah, oui, j'y avais pensé, mais j'ai pas de DD externe  
Pour une prochaine fois : le système, je l'installe via le CD d'installation sur le DDE branché en USB ?

Ça va viser dans les combien un DDE ? Tu aurais des modèles à me conseiller ?
Y-a-t-il certains DDE pour Mac, et d'autres pour Windows ou sont-ils à considérer comme de grosses clés USB universelles ? 
Pour un budget de 100 , que peut-on espérer ?

Je vais aller au centre du Louvre. Sais-tu si ils sont ouverts demain (jour férié) ? Dois-je d'abord les appeler ou me pointe-je directement avec mon ordi dans un sac ?
Y-a-t-il des précautions particulières à prendre pour le transport de ma machine ?

Merci infiniment,
Et désolé pour toutes ces questions,

Joyeux Halloween,
Siskas


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Octobre 2010)

si tu as un mac en architecture PPC pour un boot système sur DDE il faut que ce DDE soit connecté en Firewire. L'USB c'est pour les mac Intel


----------



## christophe2312 (31 Octobre 2010)

siskas a dit:


> Ah, oui, j'y avais pensé, mais j'ai pas de DD externe
> Pour une prochaine fois : le système, je l'installe via le CD d'installation sur le DDE branché en USB ?
> *Pas bien , faut toujours avoir si possible un dd externe rien que pour de la sauvegarde ( photos famille perdu ( un exemple) en cas de crache du dd interne du mac)*
> 
> ...



*Merci , et a toi aussi*


----------

